# handicapped pigeon



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Does anyone still need a one-legged pigeon companion? I have a young male with a splayed leg. He cannot use his splayed leg at all but can hop around and fly. He was just weaned, we had the vet splint the splayed leg but it did not help. This little guy needs a new home ASAP. I have shipping boxes if someone wants him they just need to cover shipping or pick him up.

He is a nice red and white magpie komorner tumbler with no band. He has been handled and is people-friendly. I can e-mail pictures of "Louie"
I am located in Central California (San Luis Obispo)

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

what do they normaly charge for shipping, and what carrier do they use?? I have heard USPS done's not do birds..

San

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I think that shipping overnight anywhere is $20 and they are shipped via Express Mail. I haven't shipped any yet but I do have a pile of USPS approved NEST boxes here at home. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

Could you send the pic of LOUI, to my email thanks
[email protected]


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Sure, I'll run downstairs and take one of him right now. The poor guy wasn't doing so well today. He is offspring from my mom's pigeons and I just brought him home to my loft. The other birds are picking on him a little and he can't reach the feed or water so I have to hold him up. He doesn't seem to be using the one "good" leg. I hope it will get stronger. He can fly around a little to get away from the other pigeons. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Tori,

Do you have pictures??

And is he able to use his good leg?? 

I am VERY used to having "Special Needs" around the house <my son is Verbal Apraxic and My husband is STILL recovering from his 3ed Spine Fusion.>

Do you think the lil one can handle the stress of a cross country trip?? Please, let me know.

San

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State
Homepage:
http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I e-mailed you some photos of Louie. He is a healthy little guy. I put him in his own cage last night so he wouldn't be bothered by the other birds and he was perching on his good leg.

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Tori 

Thanks for the Pics. and your consideration of us for the lil guy!

Looking foward to the next e-mail!

Brightest Blessings!

Sandra


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG&G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!









I JUST spoke to the post office IN san luis obispo, CA and ALL CLEAR to ship Pigeons from there!!!!!!

WAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

TORI, please contact me asap!









I have e-mailed you my Phone numeber!

Thanks San!


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I just called them too--maybe that is why the lady sounded so confused









------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

HI all sorry for the dup. post but I figure it couldn't hurt!

I really need your help here!

I need to know how to ship a pigeon from CA to NY. We check with the post office and dispite what their rules and regs. say... which is Pigeons CAN be shipped by express mail... we are being told no....

Keep in mind that this lil' guy is NOT in the Quarentine are there.

ANY help would be GREAT!!
We'd love to have Louie here for the weekend!

Sandra

please excuse the typing....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Did the Post Office give you a reason why they are refusing to ship? 

It may be because it is too hot to safely ship live birds right now. The temps here in Southern California are in the 90's right now and probably not a whole lot cooler where Tori is located.

Terry Whatley


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Ah yes, we both had a long discussion with the post office. Our postal service in SLO is notoriously bad. Their idea of express overnight shipping is 4 days. I went to the post office to ship the bird since someone at the office said it would arrive in NY on Friday. Then the told me it would arrive Saturday...maybe. So they told me to bring the bird in Monday morning before 10 am and he would get to NY by Wednesday. Then Sharon called them and I guess they decided that they can't really ship birds since it takes so long. Can you tell I'm a little frustrated with them??

Maybe you can help me, do you know if we are allowd to ship birds out of So Cal yet. Ben and I are headed down towards San Diego in a couple of days but I was pretty sure that everything down south is still under quarantine. Do you know of any other shippers?

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Most of Southern California was released from quarantine effective July 30, 2003 though it was not announced until August 4, 2003. 

Portions of certain counties remain quarantined, but I believe all of San Diego County is now free of the quarantine.

I don't know of any shippers but would be wary of shipping other than the first of the week to assure the bird doesn't get stuck somewhere over the weekend. Also, I really, really think it's too hot right now to ship.

Terry Whatley


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Little Louie shipped out this morning. The gal at the Post office was very nice, I guess they couldn't access accurate information from the destination post office. The whole problem was that they thought the other post office would be closed on Saturday. So no problems and little Louie is happy in his shipping box. He is going to have a super home!

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please let us know if he makes it.

Cynthia


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

We actually postponed shipping as he needs to go north. Louie is just fine and hanging out with the rest of the flock for the week. There will be updates and pictures when he makes his big trip. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi All

Just a bit of a update on Louie.

Louie was shipped from Pacafic Grove, CA this AM, and the Post office there has told us BOTH he will be here in Orange County NYS no later then 3pm est tomorrow.

Tori called this afternoon with the tracking number and said he was doing very well when she got him ready to ship.

9:58 pm est--- he had already left the processing center in SAN JOSE, CA.

His new starter home is all set.... I will set up his water in the AM so Ed <my husband> is all set when he arrives. I have to work till 8pm so Unless he is here before 9am I will gone.







The boys will be happy to see him though I have already told them the he will need rest from his long trip and will be in our master bedroom for the day.

Wed. I will be home all day!!!









Good thoughts for Louie as he makes this long trip East.

Brightest Blessings!
Sandra

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State
Homepage: http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/ 

[This message has been edited by LadyandPheniox (edited August 25, 2003).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh! Please do let us know when Louie arrives! I and many others have been concerned about Louie, the shipping, and such!

Louie, .. you go guy .. big trip for you .. great home on the other end!

Terry Whatley


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Louie spent lots of quality time with my family before he headed out. I gave him a warm bath and held him for a couple of hours while he groomed my fingers and munched on some pigeon mix in a little dish. He is definately a "people pigeon" he prefers hanging out with the family more than being with the ohter birds. He was happy to sit with me for 2 or 3 hours unrestrained and I'm sure he will love his new family









Anyhow, I was stunned how easy it was to ship when the post office employees are polite and professional and understand thier jobs. I mentioned the trouble I had at my local post office and the guy's eyes got wide and he said you're kidding right?
They renewed my faith in the postal service









------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

LOUIE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!

We picked him up at the Middletown NY Post Office @ 8:00am this morning!

I STILL have a bone to pick with USPS since they can't seem to do ANYTHING right. Louie was to be an OVERNIGHT delivery by 3pm and he was a second day for some reason.

He is so happy to be out of the box!!!!!!

He is eating and drinking well!!!

We start working on the Splay leg today to see if we can work it back into proper position!

Blessed Be,
Sandra & Ed

------------------
Freedom is the distance between Church and State
Homepage:
http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

See, I knew he would make it through just fine. I'm so happy that Louie made it and is with your family. I'm sure he is a happy pijj too. I bet he needs a bath, lol! 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I'm so happy Louie made it!I was so worried about this bird. I know he is fine with Sandra and family! I'm sure he is getting spoiled!!! I love happy endings! Let us know how he's doing with the splayed leg..... Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So glad that little Louie has arrived safe and sound! Ok, Sandra .. we want pictures <LOL>! May Louie have a long and happy life in his new home.

Terry Whatley


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi All.

It has been a crazy day.

We got Louie here.... My youngest had a dental appt. Then we had to get my computer over to my dads.

Louie is enjoying the quiet though he has been here enjoying my lap this evening. His leg is splayed and I am not sure if it will be able to be moved back without more then I can Do. We will be getting Louie set up for a vet consult within the next week. He is Beautiful!!!

Even the ' keets are welcomed him.

As for my cats... Gwynne and Mozart LOVE him and are like " OK mom brought another bird home" Orion is still young so he is being introduced slowly.

Shawn, my eldest went with me to get him at the post office and was THRILLED... LOL not to mention all the people at the Post Office.

Will keep you all posted.

Tori...... Giving you a call soon.

Blessed Be,
Sandra & Louie

------------------
"Education is the ability to listen to almost anything without losing your temper or your self-confidence."
-- Robert Frost

Homepage:
http://velvetdove2002.tripod.com/velvetdove/


----------

